# Paradigm Speakers



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Pretty cool video with an inside glimpse of Paradigm speakers being made.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=s2DRMNZEu88


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

A bit like a movie trailer for speakers.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Seems like they got 1 people from each race to be in this trailer.

Can't wait for the movie, it should sound nice on my Paradigm Sub :daydream:

I do like Paradigm as a company, many great products in each price range but it seems (like most other companies) like they are getting more HT focused.
I can't blame them as that is where the $$$ is.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

I've really liked Paradigm subwoofers over the years but haven't like their loudspeakers at all.


----------

